# Lc9



## buckmaster

I just ordered the lc9, Iam told not to expect it till fall.I emailed ruger and they say they are sending out thousands a week and it may take a month or so to get thru the system before i see mine.


----------



## Lateck

I too have one on order at my LGS.
No delivery date either :smt076

But, I have been reading of a number of people that have taken delivery. 
I really don't think they'll be that long in getting them out. :smt083

Let's hope your LGS is wrong.

Lateck,


----------



## bigk_54

Ordered mine 1 min after I read the release and they called me Saturday to tell me it was in, going tonight to pick up :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe

bigk_54 said:


> Ordered mine 1 min after I read the release and they called me Saturday to tell me it was in, going tonight to pick up :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Range report!!! I want to know how it compares to the Kahrs.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

EliWolfe said:


> Range report!!! I want to know how it compares to the Kahrs.
> Eli :mrgreen:


Me too !

But I don't plan on getting one until its been out six months or so.
So far, I've only seen two reviews. They were the standard . . .
"thank you for sending me the gun, and here's your fluff piece praise in return". :smt030


----------



## recoilguy

EliWolfe said:


> Range report!!! I want to know how it compares to the Kahrs.
> Eli :mrgreen:


It will be very interesting to see how it stacks up against the Kahrs. I want to shoot one to see for myself how it stacks against a Kahr. I am glad you picked a good comparison weapon.

It appears to be a real nice weapon......The KT loyalist are already crying copy.....nothing would put me off a gun faster then if that were true.

RCG


----------



## bigk_54

Well I got the gun last night, unfortunately too late to shoot, and well I had to work today :smt076 so can't tell you anything yet lol. I can tell you, that the fell of the gun is WAY better than my LCP! (Now I have a BIG hand, yet loved shooting the LCP even with 3 fingers) Gun feels good in the hand well weighted love the new sights on it! Now I just want to shoot it! Hope there aren't too many recalls on it . Talk to guy and lady where I bought it and they both politely asked if they could handle it, they didn't know they had one in the store yet . I'll let ya know after I shoot a few rounds through it!


----------



## recoilguy

Why would you think there would be any recalls on this particular gun? I am anxious to hear your opinion of it.

RCG


----------



## snowdorn

Just picked up the lc9 last week (put my name on the list at lgs about 2 weeks ago). Went to the range and put 100 115gr wwb through it. Everything worked as expected. Groupings were a little loose at first but once I got used to it, it tightened up into 4" after first couple of mags. Btw picked up an extra mag the same day as the lc9 (only comes with one. Idiotic!). 

Fit and finish was much better than the pf9's and recoil was more manageable (only have shot the pf9 once). Trigger is long but you get used to it especially if you have revolvers.

Overall very happy with the little Ruger. Not thrilled with all the safeties but I keep the manual off and will probably remove the mag safety. The LCI is annoying but getting used to it. The LCI does not snag on the leather holsters I am trying out (one of my 1911 pancake holsters is almost a perfect fit). 

Will see how things go but am optimistic and content so far with the purchase. 

Initially was really interested in the Kimber Solo. Saw some questionable reviews so opted for the lc9 with the intent on taking a hard look at the Solo in another year or two.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

buckmaster said:


> I just ordered the lc9, Iam told not to expect it till fall.I emailed ruger and they say they are sending out thousands a week and it may take a month or so to get thru the system before i see mine.


Friday after golf I checked with two of my five LGS. Didn't have one, didn't know when.

Yesterday's paper had a Cabela insert. Front page shows LC9 for $399.99.
The Phoenix Cabela's is a two hour drive down the mountains.
I'll pass for now. TV has golf from Florida and NASCAR from Las Vegas. Priorities, you know. :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Yesterday's paper had a Cabela insert. Front page shows LC9 for $399.99.
> The Phoenix Cabela's is a two hour drive down the mountains.
> I'll pass for now.


I didn't hold out for long. I called today and they had 12 in stock. Drove down to get one.
Came home with a Sig-Sauer P290 First Edition instead. I have a post about my new pocket 9mm in "General Semi-Auto".

Nothing against the LC9. Just my personal preference, and a totally reckless disregard for my retiree $$$'s. :smt1099


----------



## Lateck

DanP_from_AZ said:


> called today and they had 12 in stock. :smt1099


That just pisses me off! 
I have had one on order at my LGS, who is not just a trailer, for over a month!

I might have to drive UP to Phoenix...... :smt082

Lateck,


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

*Money Talks*



Lateck said:


> That just pisses me off!
> I have had one on order at my LGS, who is not just a trailer, for over a month! . . .


As always, big volume means big money. And big money doesn't just talk, it HOLLERS ! :smt030


----------



## Mustang-PaPa

I shot one Sunday and it took a little getting used to. I had taken several Glocks to shoot and had just shot the 19 & 26 quite a bit. The first pull on the LC9 didn't happen the pull was so long I thought that the safety was on or it didn't have a rd chambered. I had to stop and think for a minute and then confirmed mentally that yes a rd was chambered and no the safety wasn't on. I then committed to the long trigger pull. It also had considerable muzzle flip. More then I have seen from anything since shooting my old AMT .380 Back-up but lots worse.
I have watched several great video's on the LC9 and I think Rugger has a winner. It ate all the different ammo we could did up between the two of use but it did not like the Federal 147gr JHP, it would not feed it. The gun was brand new and this was all in the first 50rds so some more rds through it and it may like the 147gr.
I understand that the LC9 isn't a range gun and the long trigger pull is actually for me a good thing in that I would CCW it with the safety OFF and the muzzle flip is also understandable as well for such a short compact gun.

Get'em if you can.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

How stiff is that manual safety? Reason I ask is that I would carry with it off as others have mentioned but would worry about it bumping back on accidentally if it is lighly sprung. That would be a bad surprise in a defense situation. Wonder if it is removable. Stupid they put it on a DA only gun with such a long trigger pull but it is what it is. Not a fan of the mag disconnect either but that is easily resolved by removal. Good info guys. Nice to see the LC9 is starting out favorably. I like the lines and was very impressed with the LCP 380.


----------



## bayhawk2

Yep-Ordered my LC9 a few days ago.My Gun guy has his radar out for it.
Sounds like a great carry gun.I have the LCP and love it.The .380 is a little
small,however,.so gonna upgrade to the 9 M.M...If it's anything like the LCP
it's a keeper.


----------



## Mustang-PaPa

Tuefelhunden said:


> How stiff is that manual safety? Reason I ask is that I would carry with it off as others have mentioned but would worry about it bumping back on accidentally if it is lighly sprung. That would be a bad surprise in a defense situation. Wonder if it is removable. Stupid they put it on a DA only gun with such a long trigger pull but it is what it is. Not a fan of the mag disconnect either but that is easily resolved by removal. Good info guys. Nice to see the LC9 is starting out favorably. I like the lines and was very impressed with the LCP 380.


The safety is stiff and small. I would also carry it with the safety off and feel safe with the LOOOONG trigger pull it has. No real chance off hitting the safety and putting it on.
Ruger I feel put it on and the other crazy feature's to be able to sell in un-friendly states that have those silly requirements.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Mustang-PaPa said:


> The safety is stiff and small. I would also carry it with the safety off and feel safe with the LOOOONG trigger pull it has. No real chance off hitting the safety and putting it on.
> Ruger I feel put it on and the other crazy feature's to be able to sell in un-friendly states that have those silly requirements.


Thanks for clarifying. Probably be good to go then.


----------



## buckmaster

I got tired of waiting and got the sr9c and iam very happy, shoots great, I will wait till the lc9 is easier to get,


----------



## Lateck

buckmaster said:


> I got tired of waiting and got the sr9c and iam very happy, shoots great, I will wait till the lc9 is easier to get,


The LC9 is not a lot smaller then the SR9c. 
So YOU got a great gun.... Congrats!

Have fun and be safe! :smt1099

Lateck,


----------



## Teuthis

I had a wait of a couple of weeks. I like the pistol a lot. I plan to carry it extsensively. I consider it an excellent concealed carry firearm for citizen self defense. 

I don't know why some people are so upset about the inclusion of a safety on the pistol. I think it is excellent and will use it.


----------



## Lateck

Teuthis said:


> I don't know why some people are so upset about the inclusion of a safety on the pistol. I think it is excellent and will use it.


I agree! :smt1099 
I posted a question in some other forums and in the majority of replies, most did not like having a safety on a handgun PERIOD!.

Be Safe and enjoy the LC9.

Lateck,


----------



## recoilguy

I held one yesterday.It is a good feeling gun.

As far as safties go. Just because there is one doesn't mean you have to use it.

I am not a fan of safties however I own handguns with safties on them and don't hate the weapons.

RCG


----------



## Jed Henson

Buds Gun Shop says they have a bunch.

I just posted a review of the LC9 by Walt Rauch. Here's an excerpt from his range report:

"At the range, I found the LC9 performed better than I'd expected in a few areas. After firing 14 rounds of Winchester and Remington 115-grain FMJ ammo, I didn't experience the anticipated hand stinging I've come to expect from shooting some (but not all) of the current crop of micro and mini handguns. My associate, AJ Stuart, volunteered to do the chronograph work using a Competition Electronics chronograph. As he finished the seventh batch of five rounds, he commented his hand began to sting on each of the last five shots he fired, which were with CCI Gold Dot +P ammunition.

Here are our chrono results:

* Black Hills 115-grain FMJ: 1,027 fps
* CCI/Speer 124-grain +P Gold Dot HP: 1,080 fps
* Cor-Bon 115-grain +P DPX: 1,244 fps
* Federal HydraShok 147-grain JHP: 925 fps
* Hornady 124-grain TAP CQ: 1,054 fps
* Hornady 124-grain XTP HP: 1,001 fps
* Winchester 147-grain SXT Personal Protection JHP: 934 fps

Note: The LC9 instruction book states the gun is rated for and can handle +P ammunition, but cautions "&#8230; a steady diet of +P ammunition will shorten the endurance life &#8230;" The manual also clearly states (in red ink) "Do not use +P+ ammunition." It goes on to explain there is no SAMMI or CIP pressure limits on +P+ and use of this ammunition could result in serious injury. While most users will not find such ammunition available for purchase (it's only made for and at the request of some "official" agencies), keep this in mind if you're reloading 9mm.

Speaking of reloads, another friend with us at the range had some of his 9mm reloads, which he loads to be mild. The LC9 functioned with these and as a bonus made shooting the LC9 very pleasant. (The factory warranty is, of course, void if you use reloads.)

AJ and I shot for groups at 17 yards and then a more realistic 10 yards. At 17 yards shooting indoors under fluorescent lighting while seated with arms supported on the shooting bench, our five-shot groups ranged from 2.25″-3.5″. In most defensive applications, shooter will use such a small handgun at much closer distances, but there are exceptions. Example: Law enforcement officers are often required to pass an off-duty handgun qualification test with the particular handgun they have selected for such use. Many of these courses include shooting-and hitting-at 15 yards. The reasoning behind this? Even off duty, the officer might have to engage a threat such as in a shopping mall or a large commercial establishment.

The LC9 has a long trigger pull, but the stroke was smooth enough to make the 8-lb. trigger weight manageable. The LC9 trigger action requires the trigger to run fully forward to reset in order to fire again. In essence, shoot the LC9 as you would pull the double-action trigger of a revolver.

Its sights are large enough and the rear sight notch wide enough (as noted earlier) that the resulting sight picture provides lots of light visible on both sides of the front sight, enabling you to fully use all your marksmanship skills, even in dim light. Bottom line: Shooting at 10 yards, more often than not we were able to achive under 2″ five-shot groups."

Full article is here: Ruger LC9 Review | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Ole Ed

I went in to buy the LC9 and the owner brought out the comperable Keltec and the Taurus Mill. 9mm. The 3 were comperable in size but the trigger pull (important to me even though I shoot often my favorite 9mm the SR9) is as different as night and day. Caused me to not buy my compact 9mm. The Taurus had the best pull of the 3. Wow. Now what to do, oh what to do.


----------



## buckler

the keltec is so light that real 9mm loads make it very hard to control, and the frame being pinned together, along with the extention mainspring, worry me a lot. I will have to look realy hard at the Ruger, The Taurus is a bit heavy, but I could live with it. The PM9 Kahr is quite nice, a used one is probably the best answer.


----------



## Teuthis

I am astounded at how much focus people have on trigger pulls. When one is in a crisis, pumped with adrenalin, three times stronger than normal and frightened half to death, the trigger pull means nothing. Focus in your practice on the target, and putting rounds into it in the right places. When I practice shooting I do not practice target shooting. I imagine an opponent trying to kill me, and I focus on putting rounds into that opponent. I hype myself and I can shoot with any trigger at that point. Target shooting can be fun, and helpful in some ways; but it is almost the antithesis of self defense. Point shooting, shooting over the sights, or bringing the sights in line quickly are the important issues. Putting your rounds where they belong does not require a tuned and soft trigger. It requires focus on the target and drilling in panic mode.


----------



## Teuthis

I got my LC9 early. I really love it. An excellent local gun shop in Tucson, Murphy's Gunsmithing, was able to get it as soon as it was available. It is compact enough to carry in my front pocket. It holds 7 rounds and it is reliable and accurate at self defense range. It point shoots very well; like an extension of the hand. I am not familiar with any potential competitors, but I have a confidence in Ruger that makes me comfortable; from experience. I recommend it without reservation.


----------



## buckmaster

WOW, After 5 months it came in and i cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## HadEmAll

Teuthis said:


> I am astounded at how much focus people have on trigger pulls. When one is in a crisis, pumped with adrenalin, three times stronger than normal and frightened half to death, the trigger pull means nothing. Focus in your practice on the target, and putting rounds into it in the right places. When I practice shooting I do not practice target shooting. I imagine an opponent trying to kill me, and I focus on putting rounds into that opponent. I hype myself and I can shoot with any trigger at that point. Target shooting can be fun, and helpful in some ways; but it is almost the antithesis of self defense. Point shooting, shooting over the sights, or bringing the sights in line quickly are the important issues. Putting your rounds where they belong does not require a tuned and soft trigger. It requires focus on the target and drilling in panic mode.


Nicely put.


----------



## Rickfrl

i don't know if Ruger is catching up, or what, but almost every dealer in the St Louis area has the LC9 in stock. One of the shops even told me that they are selling very few of them. i thought he was going to bash the gun, but rather he raved about it, and can't understand the slow sales. Average price in our area is $379. i think it may be one of my next toys.


----------



## DogRanger

Got my LC9 last week and put 250 rnds through it without a proble and its accurate. I like this gun more than I thought I would.Its much better than the PF-9, I had one and sold it after the take down pin kept walking out(long story) and Ruger's customer service is leap and bounds over Taurus..(had one). Ruger did thier homework on this one....


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Teuthis said:


> I am astounded at how much focus people have on trigger pulls. When one is in a crisis, pumped with adrenalin, three times stronger than normal and frightened half to death, the trigger pull means nothing. Focus in your practice on the target, and putting rounds into it in the right places. When I practice shooting I do not practice target shooting. I imagine an opponent trying to kill me, and I focus on putting rounds into that opponent. I hype myself and I can shoot with any trigger at that point. Target shooting can be fun, and helpful in some ways; but it is almost the antithesis of self defense. Point shooting, shooting over the sights, or bringing the sights in line quickly are the important issues. Putting your rounds where they belong does not require a tuned and soft trigger. It requires focus on the target and drilling in panic mode.


I agree to a point but would argue when the balloon goes up that is the most important time to have a good trigger. Mentally confidence inspiring and practically speaking one less thing that can go wrong as in jerking a heavy crap trigger. Agreed a good operator will make do with the tools they have at hand at the time but in a world of good options make mine a trigger I am comfortable with and have confidence in please. If a P3AT is all I had I'd make do but if the vastly superior (to me anyway) trigger of the LCP were an option make mine an LCP please. If the LC9 versus the PF9 follows the same evolutionary course then I'd want the LC9.


----------



## hemmigremmie

I think with the heavy trigger pull the safety isnt a neccesity but so wat if its there? Nice to have but just dont use it if you dont like it. HG


----------

